# Medical history with egg share



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm just going down egg share route and have first appointment for consultation september(have already had antral follicle scan and FSH,and LH both came back fine.FSH was 5.6) and am wondering about medical history and what it is they'll be wanting to know?I'm guessing they'll also be interested in my parents medical history,do they also want to know about grandparents?What kind of things is it that they'll want to know?I'm grateful for any replies,Thanks


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Clare,
    To be honest i don't actually know what they want to know... I was just asked whether there was any history of Stroke's/Heart attack's and stuff like that. I don't know of any problems in my family other then my Grand Dad died of cancer at the age of 26 other then that everyone has always been healthy.

Your clinic will arrange a karyotype test for you to assess your genetic makeup so i presume they will know just in that whether you have the genes of 'x,y&Z'

Good Luck Hun,x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The karytyping test isn't that in depth. It basically just tests that you have 23 pairs of chromosomes with no significant bits missing / mixed up and a double XX for a girl. They can't, for instance, see from it if you are genetically predisposed to suffer from breast cancer or arthritis.

When you sign up you have to fill out a fairly basic medical history form which you list all your medical conditions and those if immediate family Immediate family is normally restricted to your parents and your siblings. For instance, my cousin has Asthma but, as he is a cousin and the only family member who does, I did not have to declare it. However my father has diabetes, as did his mother so, I had to declare that BUT at the time of my first donation my father's diabetes had not been diagnosed so I didn't have to declare it as it was only my grandmother and didn't count as she is not immediate family. 
Having said all that, if you have conditions that are prevalent in your family but not in immediate family then you should mention them too - may not be relevant but betetr to err on the side of caution as this is potentially some else's child you might be helping create. 
Anyway, it's pretty straightforward and, obviously worth doing a little research into your family medical history first just in case.

C~x


----------

